# GA: Young Golden Girl at Floyd County AC



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

did anyone check her against the golden 11 month old that was missing in n.c.? 
just wanted to ask
beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*GA Golden Girl*



Spartan Mom said:


> This beautiful girl is at Floyd County Animal Control:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15154284
> 
> ...


 
Have you contacted the GA Golden Rescues?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She does slightly resemble Roxie. Might be worth checking?

She is a beauty. I'll foster her if rescue does not.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you contacted the GA Golden Rescues?


I e-mailed her information to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad last night. 

I'm worried about her - I gather from SGD that Floyd is very hard to work with - especially for out of state adopters and rescues.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Is Roxie chipped ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Roxie Chipped*



WLR said:


> Is Roxie chipped ?


Yes, Roxie is chipped. *HOME AGAIN# 0A111B5768*


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

fingers crossed for this one, she is a cutie.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Have the rescues been emld?*

Have the rescues been emld.???

I thought Roxie too when I saw her pic.
That would be a long way away.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Have the rescues been emld.???


I e-mailed her information to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad last night.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any word or updates?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She's still on petfinder. I'll call tomorrow and see if they would allow an out of state "personal" adoption.
If a little white lie is necessary, then so be it. If ACC can foster or find her a home and no one else steps forward, we'll get this pup out of that shelter and on her way to a good life.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have homes waiting. Certainly we need not let her die. I have heard this shelter really sucks. Could you "adopt" her?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Be persistent with calling - I hear they are not good about returning calls. A poster on SGD who had been working for months to rescue dogs from Floyd posted this recently:

 They euth a puppy on Wed. that a lady called about at 7:30 am. They did not call her back. 

and this:

 Unless you speak to April or Jason, you can be 100% assured the message will not be passed on. Speak only to them.

Good luck - I'd love to see this girl get out. And, I also have heard this is not a nice place for any animal to be. 

BTW - no response from any of the rescues I contacted.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

do we have an update on this one?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Let me know what you find out! I won't be here some of the day, but I will take her if necessary.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I contacted both the GA Golden Rescues-I had a reply from GRRA-they are aware of all three Goldens in this shelter-I sent pics and the listings to both groups. GRRA replied saying they are working on them, but no definite information as to any being pulled yet. 

I spoke with a shelter staff member yesterday by phone-she said the golden female will be available on Tues. 11/24 after 10 a.m.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

SANDY

Thanks for calling to check and it isn't Roxie.

*Anyway, everyone look at their Petfinder Link.
There are THREE GOLDEN RETS. there.
Two girls-one of the Females is very light cream color
and a male*
*Golden Ret. very young!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15154284
Cream Color Female
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15154596
Male
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15154916*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BUMP... I was gone all day, anyone have any news?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This pup has been removed from petfinder.
Since today was the first day she was available, I am sure someone was waiting to grab her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, that is good news!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

None of them are posted anymore


----------

